# More mystery wood.



## 4jo3 (Feb 6, 2020)

It’s a long shot but I wonder if anyone can tell was this wood is. Was told they are the same species and is Dalbergia. It is from the Mountain ranges in Jalisco outside of Puerto Vallarta 

Thanks.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 6, 2020)

@phinds 
@Mr. Peet


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 6, 2020)

I'd say Dalbergia. Looks just like the stuff I got here from Coffeewoods, that Paul was sure was not the species I bought it as....it was supposed to be one of the Kingwoods, but was inconclusive. Those large pocks in the end grain are not pores, but likely interrupted buds or other undeveloped growth points.

Puerto Vallarta is at sea level, ocean side, but the state of Jalisco does have some mountains, where several Dalbergias grow. I've never been there but have an associate that may have. I could ask him.


----------



## 4jo3 (Feb 6, 2020)

Was told it was definitely from the mountain range 30-45min away if my memory serves me right. 

I kinda figured they were like birds eyes. I have 3 pieces from the same log.


----------



## phinds (Feb 6, 2020)

Face grain looks like what Mark was talking about: camatillo (aka Mexican kingwood) / *Dalbergia congestiflora. *I can't see the end grain detail, but from what I CAN see, it's consistent with camatillo.

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/rosewood, camatillo.htm

The color starts out much more purple but over time, the purple pretty much disappears and it darkens to what those planks look like.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## 4jo3 (Feb 6, 2020)

I have a few big pieces of camatillo. And this wood seems to be a lot lighter and doesn’t appear to be as dense as Mexican Kingwood. Might be able to get a weight if my scale is large enough. It also has a very different rap tone almost similar to East Indian. It also smells different than camatillo.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## 4jo3 (Feb 6, 2020)

Same lighting. The two large purplish pieces are camatillo. Pieces have been milled for at couple years at least.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## phinds (Feb 6, 2020)

4jo3 said:


> I have a few big pieces of camatillo. And this wood seems to be a lot lighter and doesn’t appear to be as dense as Mexican Kingwood. Might be able to get a weight if my scale is large enough. It also has a very different rap tone almost similar to East Indian. It also smells different than camatillo.


Hm ... well can you send me a cutoff for processing?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 7, 2020)

Looks like Cocobolo to me. Chuck


----------



## phinds (Feb 7, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Looks like Cocobolo to me. Chuck


Not absolutely impossible, but highly doubtful. Pore density appears to be much too high for cocobolo, plus the face grain doesn't really look like any cocobolo I've ever seen. Can't rule it out 100% without a sample to process but I'd be very surprised.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 7, 2020)

4jo3 said:


> Same lighting. The two large purplish pieces are camatillo. Pieces have been milled for at couple years at least.


Yeah, those have the classic camatillo look although I'm surprised they've kept the purple so nicely. Certainly, compared to those the mystery wood does not look like camatillo and I now think my original estimation of the face grain was incorrect.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 7, 2020)

4jo3 said:


> Was told it was definitely from the mountain range 30-45min away if my memory serves me right.
> 
> I kinda figured they were like birds eyes. I have 3 pieces from the same log.



Only need to go 1 mile to get in the hills and about 10 or so to reach the mountains is what I was told.


----------



## 4jo3 (Feb 7, 2020)

I was told it was also sent to a university to study and the only thing conclusive was that it was Dalbergia. I was also told it grew at elevation not typical of Dalbergia. Again was told. 

What size of piece are you looking for? I would like to mill it up for the project I have in mind first before cutting a piece off.


----------



## phinds (Feb 7, 2020)

4jo3 said:


> I was told it was also sent to a university to study and the only thing conclusive was that it was Dalbergia. I was also told it grew at elevation not typical of Dalbergia. Again was told.
> 
> What size of piece are you looking for? I would like to mill it up for the project I have in mind first before cutting a piece off.


I can work with something as small as 1/2" thick x 2" wide x 4" long, but I would much perfer something a hair bigger than 1/2" x 3" x 6" and 3/4" thick would be even better.


----------



## phinds (Mar 10, 2020)

@4jo3, are you still planning to send me a sample to process?


----------



## 4jo3 (Mar 10, 2020)

I am. Unfortunately my band saw blade kinked I use for resawing and I’m waiting for another one. I need to process the wood I need first.


----------



## phinds (Mar 10, 2020)

4jo3 said:


> I am. Unfortunately my band saw blade kinked I use for resawing and I’m waiting for another one. I need to process the wood I need first.


No problem, no hurry. I was just checking.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 10, 2020)

Reminds me a bit of cocuswood... not a dalbergia, but the coloring is similar to my eye.


----------



## 4jo3 (Mar 10, 2020)

The colour is very similar. It is almost half the weight. It weighs in at 44lbs/ft^3 versus the 72lbs/ft^3 of cocuswood

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TurkeyWood (Mar 12, 2022)

I know this is an old thread but I just ran across it. Since the weight of the wood is much less than the _Dalbergia_ species mentioned I’d like to offer a species that does fit the weight range, _Dalbergia cubilquitzensis. _Purchased some last year that was sold under the name Guatemalan Rosewood. I think we had a discussion on here about it. The wood I had was very light in weight, but dark with grain similar to what you have pictured. Here’s the thread https://woodbarter.com/threads/properties-of-guatemalan-rosewood-and-sabah-ebony.46690/


----------

